# I think I did it again....



## AllenOK (Mar 17, 2008)

Last weekend, my Chef described one of the appetizers he was going to run for a special that week.  He wanted to take Yukon Gold potatoes, remove a slice from one end so they would stand upright, slice off the "top", and hollow out the interior.  He wanted the taters cooked, and then stuffed with a crabmeat mixture and some Mornay sauce.

When I got the special menu on Wednesday, I noticed the crab was to be mixed with bacon (yummy).  One of the other cooks had even hollowed out the potatoes for me.

Here's what I did:
Diced some raw bacon, and sauteed that until it started to show some good color.  I removed the pan from the heat, added some minced red onion, and tossed to mix well, cook the onion, and cool the bacon.  To this, I added some lump crabmeat.  Set this aside for _a la minute_ finishing.

To make an order, I deep-fried the potatoes.  The crab mixture was mixed with my Mornay sauce (kept cold for another menu item), and brought to a quick boil.  I stuffed the crab-cheese mixture into the potatoes, topped with a little shredded parmesan, and ran them through the broiler for a couple minutes.  The appetizer was plated by doing a zig-zag of roast red bell pepper coulis on the plate, and arranging the potatoes on the plate.  A little minced chives on the potatoes and out it goes!

I got great reviews!  The president of the club, and his wife, ordered some on Thursday, and told the Chef that these "Crab Skins" need to go on the menu!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 17, 2008)

And now, inspiration really hits!

I just thought of this.

Instead of doing the "upright" version, cut the Yukon Gold's in half, so that you have a flat, oval shape.  Slice a thin shaving from the bottom so they won't rock.  Hollow out the "skin" (this may be easier if the Gold's are steamed first, then cooled).  Instead of canned lump crabmeat, use some good stuff, like snow crab, with the leg sections cut in half.  Proceed as I did, with the bacon, onion, and Mornay sauce, topped with cheese.  It will have a "chunkier" look to it, which I personally prefer.  Heck, I might just do this myself at work, as a demo for the Chef should we decide to put it on the menu.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, Allen this sounds more than OK---it sounds fantastic (not sure what pepper coulis is) ---congrats on impressing the big guy---maybe you can post a pic the next time you get a chance


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yes, a picture please. But heck, anything with bacon, crab, potatoes and cheese - it's gotta be a winner!!!! I've never thought to stuff a potato with crab but man, I'm drooling just thinking about it!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 17, 2008)

Where are my manners?







Remember, this is how I made it at work.  I'd like to lay the potato down, so it's more like the bowl of a spoon, and use larger chunks of crabmeat.

A "coulis" is a pureed made from fruit and/or veggies, and used as a "sauce" that can be used to "paint" a plate.  Here, I've done a simple zig-zag on the plate.  Honestly, I think it needs a little something.  Maybe a mix of mesclun with some kind of vinaigrette?  Parmesan curls or Parmesan "chips" made by sprinkling shredded parm into a warm skillet until it melts?


----------



## Mama (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh dear........YUM!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 17, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Where are my manners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it looks wonderful as is.  If you really think it needs something, then throw something green and delicate on top, such as some fresh chives, thin and very green, or some micro greens.  Just make sure the greens don't overpower the delicate crab.  Maybe a touch of lemongrass.

Allen, you impress me, not that I'm anyone special to impress.  But you do.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 17, 2008)

TY all.  This is the reason I cook for a living.  I like to serve good food, or at least, make folks salivate thinking about eating the food I make.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking very tasty to my eyes!!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 17, 2008)

Allen, does sound great.  As a very dumb question, what do you use to hollow out the potato meat? And what cheese in the Mornay?

Thanks so much for posting it.  The idea of deep frying the tater cups really intrigues me.

I gotta try it.  Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 17, 2008)

way to go I think your idea was terrific, will try it soon


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 18, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Honestly, I think it needs a little something.  Maybe a mix of mesclun with some kind of vinaigrette?  Parmesan curls or Parmesan "chips" made by sprinkling shredded parm into a warm skillet until it melts?



Something I learned about plating:  Use odd, not even, number of items.  In this case, place 3 or 5 stuffed potatoes on each plate instead of 4 for a more pleasing presentation.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pic Allen. It looks as wonderful as it sounds! I like having the potatoes stuffed from the end like you did - it looks elegant. Did you use a melon baller to scoop out the inside of the potatoes?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2008)

You basically "cheated" - crab, bacon, mornay - what's not to love? 

If you lay the potato sideways, and these are an appy,  you could do two of these to a plate and make a parmesan "bowl" with a bit of mesclun topped with your red pepper coulis, as well as using it to decorate the plate.  Use a brush to make one decorative swipe with the coulis - think curved swipe around the potatoes or one swipe near the parmesan bowl.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, I used a melon-baller to hollow out the taters.  That's one tool in my kit that I never really thought I'd use much, but it's a good thing I keep it handy.

I cheated when I made the Mornay sauce.  The cold-foods banquet cook keeps a bag of "scrap" cheese in the produce box from when he has to make cheese trays.  He wants folks to use that stuff, so I just grabbed some cheese out of the bag.  If I remember right, there was Swiss,  a little cheddar, some white cheddar, a little Guoda, etc.

I prefer to use Jack cheese for Mornay sauce, as it has just the right consistency for melting.  We just don't have any right now.

I should have thought about the odd-number bit.  I used to do Native American beadwork, and that's all based on odd numbers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought classic Mornay Sauce used Gruyere.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 18, 2008)

oh I just ate but this thread makes me hungy...deep fried potato... crab... cheese and uh yeah the bacon is the clincher... YUM


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I thought classic Mornay Sauce used Gruyere.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



He had to use what he had on hand - food costs, you know!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 19, 2008)

That, and we didn't have any Gruyere in the house anyway, so I used mostly Swiss (closest thing we had), plus a couple others for "that something special/extra" that makes you go, "Hmmmmmmm".


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 20, 2008)

IMHO - people underestimate the versitility of the basic spud! If you know the nature (waxy or mealy), flavor characteristics of your various varieties, and how different cooking techniques impact the texture - you have a basic understanding of the pallet you have to work with.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 20, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> That, and we didn't have any Gruyere in the house anyway, so I used mostly Swiss (closest thing we had), plus a couple others for "that something special/extra" that makes you go, "Hmmmmmmm".


 
Is good enough for me.  I was just wondering if I was missing something.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

